# Section snowboard jackets.



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I found them online for very cheap and was wondering if they are quality jackets. Also what size should i get? I'm 5'6" or 5'7" and 130 pounds. I was thinking medium. a little extra length is ok but i dont want it to go more than half way down my thigh.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i have some section pants.. they are brown with pin stripes.. i love them, they are very well made are very warm and I have NEVER gotten wet in 2 seasons of wearing them.


----------

